# Raw Chicken Necks



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I did it. I found a place (Western Beef) that sold chicken necks. Piper had 2 and my little Yorkie had 1/2. I did not just hand it to Piper because she wolfs her food down too fast and I was afraid she would choke. But she didn't 

I held it so she had to chew it and when it got too small for me to hold I gave it to my Yorkie and he finished it. Yay!

pr


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck's record is 4 1/2 for dinner. He may be indifferent to his kibble, but he loves the necks. Glad you found a source for them


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You are lucky to have found a source. Beau hasn't had one in years, but I have no doubt he'd happily crunch away on one right now -- if only I could locate some!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

LEUllman said:


> You are lucky to have found a source. Beau hasn't had one in years, but I have no doubt he'd happily crunch away on one right now -- if only I could locate some!


I found them in Western Beef if you have one of those anywhere near you.

pr


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You just have to ask the butcher if they can order. Whole Foods will stock upon request and many Asian markets carry them.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

We have a small grocery store, bakery and butcher on the way home from the dog park. I always keep stocked up on frozen Chicken backs. Tonka gets one of them as an appetizer every day on top of his kibble. 

I believe they act as a toothbrush also.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Took Fletcher-pup back down to the local Farmer's Market today and met a guy selling meat from his non-GMO fed chickens. I asked him about necks and he said he didn't currently have any, usually throws them out?!?!? 

SO, I asked him to save me some the next time he takes some chickens for meat, and hopefully he'll actually remember. I'm guessing they'll charge me a little something, but it would just be nice to find some. If it works out I'll have to see if they can get some more for us in the future!

I've really wanted to try giving Fletcher some chicken necks, but can only find a local butcher that will order them for us in 40 pound batches, which is sort of a lot for one little poodle pup, particularly when we don't have a stand alone freezer for storage.

But, my loving husband has already started talking about getting a freezer. He's such a great guy!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Here I am, late to the raw chicken parts party...


Ever since I recently saw the video of Chagall relishing a chicken neck, I have been wondering about the reasons and rules for feeding them.

Does one need to worry about the bones/cartilage(s) causing damage?  Of course I would assume not, since this practice of feeding them seems to have widespread acceptance to users of this forum.

Can somebody fill me in? 

Always trying to learn more ....Thanks.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Raw Chicken bones are acceptable. Cooked Chicken bones are not so acceptable. They splinter too easily.

Having said that, I feed Tonka the bones left over from Kentucky Fried. Simply 'cos he's a big dog, with big teeth, a big throat, and experienced enuf to not try to swallow something too big for him.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have never fed any raw food to a pet, so this was a leap of faith in my breeder. It helped that I was frantic that he wasn't chowing down the kibble. If I can buy a case, which is 10 packages of 8, I'm so happy. Definitely need more freezer space. Besides my local markets, there is an online source, Hare Today Gone Tomorrow that I used once. The quality was really good, but it was pricey. A PF member raised the issue of choking, but Buck doesn't gulp them down. He takes his time and really crunches them.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

For some reason my spoo chokes on chicken and turkey necks, so I don't feed him those. 

But I do give him raw chicken leg quarters, bone and all. And all sorts of other raw meats. 
I never ever give him cooked bones of any kind.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

So turkey necks are OK??

I was in the grocery store last night looking for stuff to try, no chicken necks but I did see turkey necks. 

I give her a frozen raw beef marrow bone every couple of days or so and she loves it. What would be the next raw thing to give her?


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I give Hans raw turkey necks sometimes. When I buy raw meat for him, I usually go for what's on sale: chicken necks, turkey necks, chicken backs, chicken thighs, etc. And then when my mom butchers chickens he gets whatever no one wants - gizzards, livers, feet, necks, sometimes other parts if she needs boneless chicken. He won't eat the hearts, though.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

But....I am still wondering... why? What is the reason to feed raw chicken?

Is it mainly done as a treat in addition to their usual diet? Or is there something nutritionally beneficial?

thanks for the info!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

RAW Chicken is a good because it has a great nutritional profile...provides a source of calcium, protein, etc. and the act of chewing up the bones (which when raw are soft) help to keep the teeth free from tartar. Always feed chicken raw if you are including bone!!!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Some people feed a strictly raw diet, but I don't mostly because I don't think it's practical since we travel quite a bit. I can't see bringing a cooler full of raw meat for Hans, and the premade raw diets would be awfully pricey to feed a standard. 

Hans really likes the raw meat, though, and he's on the leaner side and is a picky eater. He won't eat enough plain kibble to keep weight on and I would rather feed him raw and kibble than canned food and kibble. I also think eating the bones might be good for him...I know chicken feet have a lot of collagen and cartilage, so it's a little like giving glucosamine/chondroitin except he likes the feet better (and it saves them from going to waste).


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

FireStorm said:


> I know chicken feet have a lot of collagen and cartilage, so it's a little like giving glucosamine/chondroitin except he likes the feet better (and it saves them from going to waste).



OMG, gives me the oodgies thinking of my puppy gnawing on chicken feet! The only place I ever see them is in Chinese restaurant dim sum offerings. And that seems just wrong too. LOL!

However, point well taken, and I am seriously thinking about letting Axel try out some raw chicken and see how he likes it. Thanks.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Axeldog said:


> OMG, gives me the oodgies thinking of my puppy gnawing on chicken feet! The only place I ever see them is in Chinese restaurant dim sum offerings. And that seems just wrong too. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> However, point well taken, and I am seriously thinking about letting Axel try out some raw chicken and see how he likes it. Thanks.



Hehe, lol, like this? ?

"NOM, nom, nom!"


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

EEEEK!!! Hahaha! :bolt:

So icky.... 
And it's not even Halloween yet!!! *LOL*


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

i do give my dogs big beef leg bones to chew on every once in a while but never thought of chicken. i get the leg bones from my local mexican supermarket but i can only imagine the weird looks i would get asking for chicken necks and feet from them as well. asking for whole beef bones gets me enough looks! there is a local pet food store that has frozen stuff like that... same thing? or is it better to get them fresh?

and that pic is definitely gross looking.... :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

FireStorm said:


> ...I know chicken feet have a lot of collagen and cartilage, so it's a little like giving glucosamine/chondroitin except he likes the feet better (and it saves them from going to waste).


The chicken feet are way better for them than glucosamine/chondroitin. Wish I had a source for them. My spoo is on a totally raw diet. And we travel. I keep single serving size meat parts frozen individually. I do get some odd looks when we go through airport security and chicken quarters show up on the xray!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

cocojen said:


> i do give my dogs big beef leg bones to chew on every once in a while but never thought of chicken. i get the leg bones from my local mexican supermarket but i can only imagine the weird looks i would get asking for chicken necks and feet from them as well. asking for whole beef bones gets me enough looks! there is a local pet food store that has frozen stuff like that... same thing? or is it better to get them fresh?
> 
> and that pic is definitely gross looking.... :bulgy-eyes:


Cocjen...........you can just buy chicken legs, thighs, and wings at the grocery store........here in San Diego there are always sales of them for $1.29 a lb or less!! I usually pick up a family pack of what is on special and rebag it into single servings! Also the beef bones can cause teeth to break, so be careful! Rib bones (raw) are softer and a little safer!:eating:


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Cocjen...........you can just buy chicken legs, thighs, and wings at the grocery store........here in San Diego there are always sales of them for $1.29 a lb or less!! I usually pick up a family pack of what is on special and rebag it into single servings!
> Also the beef bones can cause teeth to break, so be careful! Rib bones (raw) are softer and a little safer!:eating:


I often buy whole chicken - either in pieces or just whole. Depending on the size of your dog they could eat 1/4 or 1/2 of the chicken, all parts.

Also pork bones are softer than beef bones, and often on sale. I just got country style spare ribs on sale for 1.29 a pound. My spoo just delightedly ate one. I also sometimes give him meat on rib bones (not separated) from venison and lamb. 

I do the same and divide it in meal portions and freeze it that way. So simple then to take out a meal. It doesn't need to be completely thawed when they eat it either.

The organs of all animals are awesomely nutritious for our dogs too.

My vet recommended against the heavy beef leg bones as they can really crack the dogs teeth. I use them though to cook in beef stew as the marrow is really nutritious for us too. Be careful how much marrow your dog gets at a time too as it is super rich and can cause the runs.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Cocjen...........you can just buy chicken legs, thighs, and wings at the grocery store........here in San Diego there are always sales of them for $1.29 a lb or less!! I usually pick up a family pack of what is on special and rebag it into single servings! Also the beef bones can cause teeth to break, so be careful! Rib bones (raw) are softer and a little safer!:eating:


and here I am thinking I have to go somewhere special. thanks for the tip. although finding some chicken feet would be entertaining for Halloween. ill have my dogs chew on chicken parts while I pass out candy! lol

and my dogs never really chew too much on the bone part. they like to get the marrow out (I get the butcher to cut the bone in half) and the cartilage and grizzle on the joint parts...


----------

